
Writing a Friendly README – a short guide on user-focused documentation - rowanmanning
http://rowanmanning.com/posts/writing-a-friendly-readme/
======
mchahn
He neglects to mention the new trend of adding images and in particular screen
caps with animated gifs. In my opinion this new trend has been a major
improvement to READMEs. I can often just watch the demo to both understand
what it is and even how to use it. This helps since I'm often too lazy to read
the whole thing.

------
dozzie
You may have not noticed with the current Node.js fad, but README does not
constitute a documentation. README is just a description of the project, along
with some contact information.

